# [UNOFFICIAL] AOKP | p1c | 4.2.1 PORT---TESTERS NEEDED...



## nicklovell23

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]







This is not my work. This is a port from the fascinate. I will need a few testers if you are interested please PM for a link... For keyboard to function please go to settings/language & input click default and turn off hardware physical keyboard.​[/background]

ROM download: http://d-h.st/DH9

When I have time I'll update the port. I'm also learning to build from source so stay tuned...


----------



## nicklovell23

*Bueller-------Bueller......................*


----------



## troyh72

Which GT is this for? I have the Verizon SCH-i800 flavor, will this work on it?


----------



## nicklovell23

Yes its for the Verizon gtab sch i800

Sent from my SCH-R530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frank3427

Count me in I have [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Verizon gtab sch i800[/background]


----------



## troyh72

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Ok, got everything up and running, looks pretty good so far. Thanks![/background]


----------



## ecvision

I have the sprint version. Willing to test.


----------



## Nicklag

I'll test it out...as long as they're not too many bugs....it my wifes..she has a fascinate running 4.2.2 so she'll be glad to hear that is here

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nicklag

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Bueller-------Bueller......................*[/background]


----------



## tdawgg777

i am willing to test this out as well


----------



## ianphillips1




----------



## ianphillips1

Pretty solid effort, only issues I've come across is the hw keyboard toggle resets after reboot and I can't find the string to disable it. That with the rotation tearing. :good

Ian

sent from timeout


----------



## robjective

I'm willing to be a tester. Are there plans to maintain/update this port for a while?

Thanks,


----------



## nicklovell23

Link added to OP...

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robjective

Seems to be very snappy. The only thing I found so far was camera not working. Display is black and clicking to take a picture captures a bright but distorted image that doesn't look like what the camera was focused on. Not a dealbreaker and looking forward to future versions.


----------



## nicklovell23

I'll look into the cam issue. I'm not near my tab right now can anyone else confirm?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kimber45

Thank you for taking your time and working on this for what some would consider an old and outdated device. Have not tested yet as the kids are currently using the device for school stuff. Will give it a shot asap. Off topic- thanks for the s3 ports also(loving the ls port).

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frank3427

on my unit I am not able to bring up the keyboard.


----------

